# What A Trip It Has Been



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello fellow Lumber Jocks,
What a trip it has been touring Lumber Jocks shops. A 117 wonderful pages of shops we have. Its taken me 4 days to check out all the shops posted. A wide range of shops from closet size shops to extreme large shops. As well as the really messy shops to some really clean shops. All of which had something to offer everyone in one form or another.

Each Shop has its own challenges, such as the *garage shops* that share space with the family car. I've seen some really creative ways of organizing space and storage in these shops. *Basement shops* weren't without their fair share of shared space as well.
For those with these types of shared space shops there is a lot of ideas to be gleaned in dealing with these challenges. From heating and cooling, to running air lines and duct work for dust collection systems. As well as layout and storage solutions.

The next type of shops were the stand alone shops from *Shed Type Shops* to *Extreme Large Shops*. The extremely large shops are the envy of all woodworkers. They seem to overcome many of the problems many of the smaller shops deal with, but its not to say that these shops don't have their share of problems to deal with as well.
The shed shops were of particularly of interest for myself as this is the type of shop I'm working on putting together. There are quite a few of these type of shops by many. Their biggest issue is limited space and organizing that space. One of the advantages to having a shed shop is that they aren't really shared space shops, but are self contained shops. These shops are space limited and many who have these shops have either added on a small addition to, or have gotten another smaller shed to house lumber, dust collectors and air compressors.

Then there is what I like to call the *Miscellaneous Shops*these are work spaces either shared by several people or minimum covered workspace shops. I seen some that were no more than a roof without walls, to a yurt to converted carports and one even made with plastic sheeting for walls.

I especially enjoyed the ones that had that warm fuzzy feeling of home to them. One of the things I wish more LJ's would do is to give shop dimensions to help others in relating to the size of their own shops. This would help a lot in gleaning ideas from others.
So take a trip you never know what you may come back to the shop with from an arm chair tour. Sorry this is so long but I felt this was a better place to post than to blog it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a wonderful summary. My goodness, you have been busy.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, Greg!! You must have been practically staying on line 24/7 going through all the shops in this short time frame.  I am betting that you have a case of "shop overload" after looking at this many. But it was a lot of fun, I am sure. Your wife must be a very understanding person. I am sure mine would find something else for me to do (she thinks its her mission in life to keep me busy) if she caught me spending this much time on-line. 

Now are the project pages next?


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow All of the Shops, Whew !!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I've reviewed all of the shops as well. There are more than a few "workshop" pages that are effectively empty, or pointless. Literally just a page that says "my shop" or something else overly simplistic like that…

But there is a gold mine of ideas floating around in the members shops pages.

And I must admit, my shop tour is probably one of the most long winded here, but I tried to give pretty detailed information on layout, gear, and the issues I am dealing with for it. I also, unlike many, keep mine up to date as much as possible. The shop is always evolving, so I need to keep the page up…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been sick with bronchitis so I needed to do something other than just lay there like a dead log. So ya it was a whirlwind tour you could say. Your right dbhost there were some blank and pointless entries, then again it was shop tours like yours that made up for the those dead entries. 
Ya Scott, I got one of those Golden Wives who lets me think that everything I do is ok, but she'd tell you in a heart beat another story. She can't wait till I get back in the shop so she can have the house to herself again.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

When you are sick again, go to ShopTours.org They probably have 100 plus shops to look at. Hope you are feeling better.

God Bless
tom


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, my shop is my shop. I always love it. It's a friend of mine,yet sometimes I hate it (I don't really mean that). It's a place where I store my tools and use them. I know for a fact that I love my tools. 
However, sometimes I sure do get aggravated with it. I sure do wish that I could scrape up enough time to build me a storage shed to have a place to store my lumber and a few jigs. There's no point in building jigs if you ain't got no where to put 'em. And what about all of my wood - I don't have anywhere to put my wood. Who likes to throw away wood - or worse who likes to to burn it? I've always thought that it was disrespectful to trees to burn good wood. Yet what do you do with leftover wood if you don't have anywhere to put it? I sure don't know. I would love to have a 12 ft x 12ft storage shed to store jigs and wood in. I also want to add 12 feet more on to my shop. If you don't mind my saying so, I deserve it. Why are things so unfair? I know that I didn't write these rules. But, hey, I've learned not to complain. I will be a good shop warrior - not a bad one. I am so lucky to have my shop. Luck is not the right word at all. Forgive me. My shop is a blessing, such as it is. God, thank you so much for blessing me with my shop. Dear God, if you will be so kind, could you please give me the where with all to build a 12 ft by 12ft storage shed and to also allow me to add 12 feet more onto my shop. Nevertheless, dear God, if this not be your will then please give me the wisdom to be thankful for the shop that You have chosen to bless me with in your wisdom and to not complain about it in my fits of human weakness. Amen. My shop is so much larger than Dilos' closet. However, I don't deserve my shop as much as Dilos does his. You have chosen to bless Dilos with the talent to use a closet to produce masterpieces that I could only dream of creating. God give me the understanding to know why these things are so. And please give me the wisdom for to love my shop and to realize that all things come from You and are a gift from you. I really do love my shop. I really do, and I am so thankful for it - I really am.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been looking at them as well. I'm getting ready to re-arrange my shop so wanted to get some ideas. When I finally get it done I plan to post it along with the others. Right now though it looks like a cyclone hit it. It too embarrasing to even consider a picture at this point. LOL


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I've viewed about 600 pages of the project pics but find it difficult to concentrate on at this time. One of the motivators for doing the shop tour is because I plan to have my shop wired by April so I can get back to woodworking again. I've gotten a lot of ideas from a lot of shops some I will use and others probably not.
Steve, Don't discount your messy cluttered shop. I saw some messy shops that even gave me some ideas. You never know what might interest someone about your shop. 
By the way Ms Debbie I love your painted hand saws. I have one that a great aunt did of my grandparents old homestead that takes honor on my shop wall.


----------

